# Round One: An almost operatic Brahms song: Die Mainacht: Wunderlich and Anderson



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

See notes below.




Fritz Wunderlich singt "Die Mainacht" op 43 No 2 von Johannes Brahms Rolf Reinhardt, Klavier 




4 Songs, Op.43: No. 2, Die Mainacht (Recorded 1936) · Marian Anderson · Kosti Vehanen · Johannes Brahms Marian Anderson in Song Vol. 2 

*May Night*
English Translation © Richard Stokes
When the silvery moon gleams through the bushes,
And sheds its slumbering light on the grass,
And the nightingale is fluting,
I wander sadly from bush to bush.
Covered by leaves, a pair of doves
Coo to me their ecstasy; but I turn away,
Seek darker shadows,
And the lonely tear flows down.
When, O smiling vision, that shines through my soul
Like the red of dawn, shall I find you here on earth?
And the lonely tear
Quivers more ardently down my cheek.
Translations by Richard Stokes, author of The Book of Lieder (Faber, 2005)


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I love this song and find myself singing the tune for days in my head after hearing it. It is more operatic in it's emotional range than many songs. I hope you don't mind but I love Brahms the way some of you love Verdi.
I have some really wonderful versions for you to judge. I had wanted to include Shirley Verrett but was not sure about the sound as it sounded full of static to me. If you feel strongly that you want her I can either eliminate Ludwig ( Norman is the other) or have 3 versions next time.
I think you will find this a gorgeous piece to listen to, whoever sings it!
Finally, why can't popular songs have such profound sentiments instead of always being about lost love!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I had not heard this song before but after reading your comments went ahead and listened... to Sigrid Onegin.  Then I came back to the contest and did what I was supposed to do. I feel like I've heard Wunderlich to better advantage elsewhere, but Anderson sounded fabulous so went with her. The sound for Verrett has got a lot of hiss but is perfectly listenable so I wouldn't be too put off including it.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Op.123 said:


> I had not heard this song before but after reading your comments went ahead and listened... to Sigrid Onegin.  Then I came back to the contest and did what I was supposed to do. I feel like I've heard Wunderlich to better advantage elsewhere, but Anderson sounded fabulous so went with her. The sound for Verrett has got a lot of hiss but is perfectly listenable so I wouldn't be too put off including it.


She did not show up in my initial search. Sorry. If you feel strongly I could swap Onegin for Ludwig, who usually does well here. Norman is the one I know by heart.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> She did not show up in my initial search. Sorry. If you feel strongly I could swap Onegin for Ludwig, who usually does well here. Norman is the one I know by heart.


No it's fine, I wanted to hear the song before I listened to your picks and went on YT music to find one by a singer I knew I'd definitely enjoy.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I find it impossible to be objective about Wunderlich. The beauty of his voice completely disarms me. However I also feel that he engages more with the words than Anderson and I prefer his more restrained, less operatic approach to the song.

Incidentally I found a better transfer. The one above puts a sort of buzz on the voice.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Seattleoperafan said:


> "[Sigrid Onegin] did not show up in my initial search. Sorry. If you feel strongly I could swap Onegin for Ludwig, who usually does well here. Norman is the one I know by heart.


Go extra innings, and include Alexander Kipnis while you're at it!


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Lovely though it is, the song did not grab me and I found it more an opportunity to hear two magnificent voices. This recording did not capture all of the magic of the Wunderlich sound but Anderson's glory was abundantly on display!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I was mesmerized by Wunderlich’s _mezza voce_; Anderson seems more ordinary - she often sings more neutrally than I prefer.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

MAS said:


> I was mesmerized by Wunderlich’s _mezza voce_; Anderson seems more ordinary - she often sings more neutrally than I prefer.


Mas, I can understand your take on Anderson, except for her spirituals. I think what made her so special in recitals was the incredible presence she had onstage that you miss in recordings. She was so beautiful and stately and had this something you can't exactly put your finger on which combined with her distinctive and gorgeous voice that I think captivated her audience. She did not have the nuance and fire of Callas but was a different type of artist. I thought Wunderlich's voice was really extraordinary in this song.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

Of course we need more rounds. It's a possibility to listen to different renditions and compare them, that we couldn't do at a recital. Eventually we choose here the most preferable, closest one, not the best. 
Wunderlich is for me today. I rarely like tenors. Lieder is a very special thing for me, I research them with a great interest, though rarely love. I'm always fascinated when they are sung by a native speaker, some parts of language become unexpectedly easy and "human" for me.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

MAS said:


> I was mesmerized by Wunderlich’s _mezza voce_; Anderson seems more ordinary - she often sings more neutrally than I prefer.


What an artist we lost when Wunderlich died so young, just as he was coming in to his full maturity as an artist. I have both the DG recording of _Dichterliebe _and the one he sang at his last recital, the last example we have of his voice. It was only about a year after the studio recording, but he is much more inside the songs. I think he had one of the most beautiful tenor voices I've ever heard.


----------



## Parsifal98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I love this song and find myself singing the tune for days in my head after hearing it. It is more operatic in it's emotional range than many songs. I hope you don't mind but I love Brahms the way some of you love Verdi.
> I have some really wonderful versions for you to judge. I had wanted to include Shirley Verrett but was not sure about the sound as it sounded full of static to me. If you feel strongly that you want her I can either eliminate Ludwig ( Norman is the other) or have 3 versions next time.
> I think you will find this a gorgeous piece to listen to, whoever sings it!
> Finally, why can't popular songs have such profound sentiments instead of always being about lost love!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Please keep Ludwig! She sings this Lied very well. And if you can, you should add Kipnis. I find great basses singing Lieder to be rare, and he was one of the best, so his version is of special interest. For Ludwig, I propose this version recorded live in Salzburg in 1963 : 



And for Kipnis, a studio recording with Gerald Moore:


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm beginning to think I might prefer a man singing this song. I came across these two which I really liked.

Fischer-Dieskau singing in 1959. (There's a later version from 1974 which isn't as good.)






And this one by Aksel Schiøtz






However I also liked this early example of Janet Baker's art, from recording sessions for the Saga label.






On balance I prefer those who are more inward in their response to the song.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Parsifal98 said:


> Please keep Ludwig! She sings this Lied very well. And if you can, you should add Kipnis. I find great basses singing Lieder to be rare, and he was one of the best, so his version is of special interest. For Ludwig, I propose this version recorded live in Salzburg in 1963 :
> 
> 
> 
> And for Kipnis, a studio recording with Gerald Moore:


I switched and kept. Had that Kipnis already. Many contestants now so two rounds more with 3 each. 4 min. each. Happy people love this song like I do!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I'm beginning to think I might prefer a man singing this song. I came across these two which I really liked.
> 
> Fischer-Dieskau singing in 1959. (There's a later version from 1974 which isn't as good.)
> 
> ...


Added DFD and Baker. Huge contest now so two more rounds with 3 contestants 4 min. each song appox . Hope that is ok. It pleases me that many of you are passionate about this song. I like mixing up the sexes, too.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Added DFD and Baker. Huge contest now so two more rounds with 3 contestants 4 min. each. Hope that is ok.


Sorry. It's just one of those songs that stays with you. I have the Wunderlich, but was trying to remember whom else I hd singing it and a search brought up all these possibilities! I also came across one by Lotte Lehmann, but I should probably stop now.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry I really will stop now, but I suddenly remembered whom else I had singing the song. Maggie Teyte is one of my favourite singers, probably better known for her singing of French songs. Few people seem to have heard of her these days, but she was Debussy's choice to replace Mary Garden in *Pelléas et Mélisande *and he actually coached her in the role.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Sorry I really will stop now, but I suddenly remembered whom else I had singing the song. Maggie Teyte is one of my favourite singers, probably better known for her singing of French songs. Few people seem to have heard of her these days, but she was Debussy's choice to replace Mary Garden in *Pelléas et Mélisande *and he actually coached her in the role.


I added a new contest of Beau Soir with her, Amyling, Souzay and Streisand. Will that work? I didn't have any French songs.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

So I have finally heard something by Marian Anderson ! 
I have a thing for deep female voices, she wins !


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

ScottK said:


> Lovely though it is, the song did not grab me


Me neither, but I attributed it to eating too many peanuts


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BBSVK said:


> So I have finally heard something by Marian Anderson !
> I have a thing for deep female voices, she wins !


Just you wait!!!!!! I have something up my sleeve for you!!!!!


----------

